# Asus eee PC not connecting to wifi and screen resolution too low!



## mapexmbirch (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok there are two problems with the release preview of Windows 8.

The first and most important is it can't connect to wifi, I am thinking a driver issue because I am dual booting with a linux distro and it connects fine. It finds my router fine and I type in the key and it says can not connect. Ethernet works fine and I did updates through ethernet but still no wifi. I tried installing drivers that came on a disk for XP but they didn't work

Also a problem that isn't bothering me that much, the screen resolution is 1024x600 which it needs to be a minimum of 1024x768 so some applications don't work, chrome and windows explorer work good so I am not desperate for a fix.
I have heard there is a fix by installing a different driver but I think that only worked on the customer preview.

And finally will Windows fix the screen resolution problem? I have only been using windows 8 for a few hours but it is really nice on my under powered netbook, smoother than XP. If they do I will put a touch screen in it and turn it into a awesome piece of kit. 

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The odds that an XP wireless driver will work with Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8 is about zero (maybe less). If Windows 8 did not install one then try the latest Windows 7 driver.



> And finally will Windows fix the screen resolution problem?


No; that's a function of your screen, display card and driver.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Check Asus and see if there is a Win 7 WIreless Driver or possible Win 8 Beta Driver for the Wireless


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm using Windows 8 Release Preview on an Asus N10E-A1 netbook, which is quite similar to your netbook.
I was fortunate that Windows 8 installed the proper Artheros network adapter drivers and Intel video drivers.

There is a registry setting that will allow the 1024x768 resolution.
The apps work in 1024x768, but I don't really like how everything looks.

Search the registry for "Display1_DownScalingSupported" and change the value from 0 to *1*.


----------

